# Vermeer bc935



## Wolfking42084 (Jan 16, 2008)

hello,
I was wanting some opinions on a vermeer bc935 9" chipper. It has the 35hp wisconsin gas motor. not sure the year or overall condition, but looks in the photos to be in good shape and a decently new machine(late 90's). i would think the gas motor is too small but have a 42hp kubota diesel that i would hope to put on it. Not sure if that would work either. Asking price is 6,000, opinions? Posted in large equipment forum but just wanted some opinions here also. thanks guys logan


----------



## Wolfking42084 (Jan 18, 2008)

that is great! what are the hours and overall condition? gainsville is not too far from me logan


----------



## okietreedude1 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey,
if you end up buying the 935, I have 3 or 4 sets of knives to fit. I used to have one and it got wrecked. I upgraded to a 1250 so now I have these extra knives. I also have a bed knife NIB.


----------



## Wolfking42084 (Jan 18, 2008)

i would def. buy those off of you. What is your opinion of vermeer? i have heard many people say to stay away. i'm not going to believe until i have ran one though. One thing i can ask you though is about the infeed being a right angle to the knives vs. one that is on a 45 degree angle. one i found is the right angle. any weaknesses or advantages of this? thanks logan


----------



## Mitchell (Jan 18, 2008)

*RAn a 935*

I did one job wiht a guy that had one. Not sure the engine size but it worked well. I would of been glad to have it as at he time I was using the 625. It pulled in some 4" fir branches with out trouble. I tihnk he paid 10 000 or a bit more a few years ago.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Jan 18, 2008)

The one I had also had the 50 hp perkins w/ a 90 degee cutter wheel. I perfer that to the 45 because you dont have to back out odd shaped pieces and flip them over to catch the angle.

as for vermeer, I said at one time 'ill never have one' and now im on my second. I dont really care for it still, but they are easy to come by. If I had my choice, id get a morbark. horizontal feed wheel into a horizontal cutter wheel.

Like you said, dont knock until youtry it. Its a great starter chipper.

here's what happend to mine.


----------



## capetrees (Jan 18, 2008)

Not overly familiar with the 935 but i will say the BC1000xl is awesome. Never had a reason to question its abilities. Love the machine. If the 935 is anything like the 1000, go for it.


----------



## Wolfking42084 (Jan 19, 2008)

hey guys thanks for all the advice. i have a BB rep. that i know and he has a 9" BB with 65hp wisconsin for 8800. still trying to decide on which machine and if the extra 2,800 is worth it for the BB instead of vermeer.
Logan


----------



## capetrees (Jan 19, 2008)

Never used one but have heard BB break apart at the welds from constant vibration. The 65 hp wisconsin is tried and true but the offer from BEC Carlton on the 50 hp perkins diesel would still be my choice. The perkins could actually be a CAT motor. CAT made some for perkins and they are currently in the Boxer 526 mini skids. Diesel for the torque.


----------



## Wolfking42084 (Jan 21, 2008)

BEC,
I would love for you to email me as many pics as you could. sounds like what i am after. [email protected] thanks logan


----------



## capetrees (Jan 21, 2008)

As a comparison and to add some realism to BECs claim, I paid 12K for my BC1000 chipper and it paid for itself well inside the first year jusst working weekends. Good luck!


----------



## Wolfking42084 (Jan 21, 2008)

cape and bec,
thanks for all the input. it really looks like a nice chipper. hopefully it will be sitting under my shed in a short time.


----------



## capetrees (Jan 22, 2008)

where are BECs comments?


----------



## Wolfking42084 (Jan 22, 2008)

email my friend


----------



## Mitchell (Jan 22, 2008)

*welds*



capetrees said:


> Never used one but have heard BB break apart at the welds from constant vibration. The 65 hp wisconsin is tried and true but the offer from BEC Carlton on the 50 hp perkins diesel would still be my choice. The perkins could actually be a CAT motor. CAT made some for perkins and they are currently in the Boxer 526 mini skids. Diesel for the torque.



when I researched chippers I believe I read the BB90 had weld problems with the rad. If the engine is air cooled it is not a problem. i also believe the fix was simple. HAving used the BB90 I would pay 8800 for the 65 horse model. I think the extra couple grand is worth it over the 935.


----------



## nw_tree_climber (Jan 29, 2008)

*vermeer 935 chipper*

the company i use to work for had a vermeer 935 it had a perkins diesel in it. the chipper was alright. it is a good started chipper. i would be carful on the hours. ours had about 3000 and the bearing started going. i work for a differnt company now and we have a mobark 15" chippper. they are the best i would never go back to a vermeer now. if you can get atleat a 12 inch chipper you will be alot happier, no cutting brush at the chipper. like we say at work, go big or go home! the bigger the better.


----------

